# Cold weather and TBG bands



## Tomislav (Jan 24, 2012)

I have question about bands beucase i am little bit new in this, i was out today try to pratice with slingshot, and i have theraband gold on each side, its about 3 centimeters (1.18 inch) wide, one per side, and not even taperd. So i walked for one hour, and not even shoot one stone, and when i did, one band braked in half in middle, but not when i pull it, but when i relase it. It was windy and about -10 ºC (14 ºF), and i didint pull hard, so is that temperature to low for slingshots or maybe I did something wrong? and what is lowest temperature for slingshoot pratice outdoor?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

naturally, the thera is susceptible to cold the same as everything else is, might sound funny but if you are going to shoot in the cold you would need to keep the ss next to your body, pull out-shoot than put it back in to keep warm! (yeah i know ) at work we keep tape for instance this way otherwise it might as well be made of paper


----------



## Tomislav (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, its a very nice trick so bands wont brake. But i think its the best that i wait until warmer weather arrives, this Siberian cold is not good for slingshot fans


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

neither is the colorado cold


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

The same thing has happened to me tonight, brand new bands -3ºC and I got a tear at the fork end. Not good when I only have 1 slingshot on me and I've just set out for a nights hunting with some friends.


----------



## Tomislav (Jan 24, 2012)

haha we learnd our lession, but i didnt know they are so sensitive on cold


----------



## bosh (Dec 3, 2011)

[sub]I switched from TB to Dubdub , and have no problems in the cold any more, but the coldest I'm out in is -3[/sub]


----------

